# Aaaahhh



## vickster (24 Feb 2015)

It's a really nice afternoon, and I'm really tempted to free a two wheeled pedal beastie from the Asgard...

But I mustn't as I'm only allowed to use a static bike on low resistance for now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Feb 2015)

I feel for you. I have watched many a good day go passed without me being able to use one of those besties either.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Feb 2015)

And that makes it 3...
Not a big fan of this no biking stuff


----------



## Drago (24 Feb 2015)

That's more than I can manage at the moment Vikster. So weak. Limper than John Inman in a fabric conditioner factory.


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Feb 2015)

Getting like sicknote corner in here


----------



## Markymark (24 Feb 2015)

cosmicbike said:


> And that makes it 3...
> Not a big fan of this no biking stuff


.....4

Physio helped a little and should be back on bike in March. 5 months off though, will be pretty unfit


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Feb 2015)

If it helps, while it looks nice through the window, it's a bit breezy out.


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2015)

I see the surgeon on Thursday so hopefully he'll give me a timescale...although he thinks I am bonkers for cycling at all given what it's done to my knees / legs! Even if I do have very muscly thighs these days  
He should be pleased as all the insurance payments from me over the last 5 years must have seen his kids through school, uni, paid for a few holidays, a new car, kept his daughter's horse in carrots and Lord knows what else!


----------



## Katherine (24 Feb 2015)

How frustrating for everyone  Hope to read that at least some of you will be out on your wheels soon.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Feb 2015)

Get a trike with an electrically powered wheel.  Its the only thing that's kept me mobile.


----------



## Sara_H (24 Feb 2015)

I've only got a viral chesty cough thing, but have been feeling ropey for 12 days now.Actually woke up this morning feeling a bit better and considered venturing out, but there was a really good cliff hanger on Homes under the Hammer so I stayed on the sofa!


----------



## ColinJ (24 Feb 2015)

My sympathies to you all - I hated my long spells cooped up at home!


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2015)

At least my lurgy is easing. Helped by some very hardcore blowing earlier to get some really sticky gunk out

Oh my, that just sounds wrong. Calling @Fnaar


----------



## 13 rider (24 Feb 2015)

I've been out today and it was a good day to stay indoors .But I would have been still frustrated not getting out .hope you are all back out riding especially if the weather improves


----------



## arch684 (24 Feb 2015)

Had this cold/man flu now for 10 days but the weather has been 5hit anyway.6 bikes all serviced and ready to go.Only cc to keep me occupied


----------



## Sara_H (24 Feb 2015)

Well, I've just ventured to the local shop - didn't go too well - as soon as the cold air hit my infected airways I was coughing and snotting like a good un. Spread my germs all around the Co-Op and then spluttered my way home.

Fab!


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2015)

I hope you bought therapeutic pastries, chocolate, Haribo etc...


----------



## Sara_H (24 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> I hope you bought therapeutic pastries, chocolate, Haribo etc...


Hagen Daz Strawberry Cheesecake Ice Cream.


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2015)

Excellent for a sore throat if the dairy doesn't up the snot quotient!


----------



## Puddles (24 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Excellent for a sore throat if the dairy doesn't up the snot quotient!




Tis a myth... they did do a study on it too.....



> We conclude that no statistically significant overall association can be detected between milk and dairy product intake and symptoms of mucus production in healthy adults, either asymptomatic or symptomatic, with rhinovirus infection



I too am not allowed out on the bike due to an ear thingy... I can wobble like a drunkard to the shops and I still have the school run but no cycling... I cut and 1/2 made a witch hat instead... I just have the brim to sew to the cone this evening when my ouchy headache disappears...


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2015)

Puddles said:


> Tis a myth... they did do a study on it too.....
> 
> .


@SatNavSaysStraightOn might disagree. Yoghurt definitely makes me phlegmy


----------



## Puddles (24 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn might disagree. Yoghurt definitely makes me phlegmy


Those who believe "milk makes mucus" or reduce milk intake with colds reported significantly more cough and congestion symptoms, but they did not produce higher levels of nasal secretions


----------



## vickster (24 Feb 2015)

A whole 51 subjects in the study. Must be conclusive. Not surprised they couldn't make any statistically significant conclusions on that number


----------



## Sara_H (24 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> @SatNavSaysStraightOn might disagree. Yoghurt definitely makes me phlegmy


I'm going with what Satav says, she's a walking medical encyclopaedia! Still gonna eat my ice cream though!


----------



## Puddles (24 Feb 2015)

Sara_H said:


> I'm going with what Satav says, she's a walking medical encyclopaedia! Still gonna eat my ice cream though!



Phlegm is different to mucus... Mucus is nosey Phlegm is throaty... supposedly...


----------



## Sara_H (24 Feb 2015)

Puddles said:


> Phlegm is different to mucus... Mucus is nosey Phlegm is throaty... supposedly...


Eugh.... good job I'm not having my ie cream now!


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2015)

I don't think milk creates more snot, it just seems to make it thicker/claggier for me. I used to drink black coffee or tea with lemon but have now become a convert to China (green) tea as opposed to the Indian (black) tea. Not the muck that Twinings peddle though as there is a great Chinese shop in Leicester that sells imported Xiamen 'Sea Dyke Brand' teabags at less than a quid for a box of 20.


----------



## flyingfish (25 Feb 2015)

You can keep your exotic foreign teas. I love Yorkshire!


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2015)

flyingfish said:


> You can keep your exotic foreign teas. I love Yorkshire!


A blend of Tea's from around the world, its not grown on the sunny slopes of Wharfedale tha knows lad.


----------



## Sara_H (25 Feb 2015)

This mornings delights - small nosebleed and period pain (sorry if this is TMI). Just shoot me.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2015)

Feel a little better this morning, though all that may change when I'm out of bed.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> Feel a little better this morning, though all that may change when I'm out of bed.


tis annoying when that happens, isn't it?
glad you are feeling better in bed though... hum that may not sound too good...


----------



## Sara_H (25 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> Feel a little better this morning, though all that may change when I'm out of bed.


Stay in bed?


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

raleighnut said:


> I don't think milk creates more snot, it just seems to make it thicker/claggier for me. I used to drink black coffee or tea with lemon but have now become a convert to China (green) tea as opposed to the Indian (black) tea. Not the muck that Twinings peddle though as there is a great Chinese shop in Leicester that sells imported Xiamen 'Sea Dyke Brand' teabags at less than a quid for a box of 20.


A pound for 20! 240 tetley for £4. I'd be broke on your stuff given how much tea I can drink during a day at home!


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2015)

I gotta get up. No Sky TV in the bedroom and Wheeler Dealers is on in a bit.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Sofa with duvet


----------



## Sara_H (25 Feb 2015)

Drago said:


> I gotta get up. No Sky TV in the bedroom and Wheeler Dealers is on in a bit.


Well, look lively then - you'll miss Homes under the Hammer if you lounge about much longer!!


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2015)

Don't you lot own PVRs? I always have at least 15-20 hours worth of films and documentaries recorded so I have something to watch. HUTH is much better watched as a recording because you can skip the actual bidding and the endless 'this is what we showed you earlier' clips. You can get the hour down to about 35 minutes and most films on Film4 by about 15 minutes per hour by skipping the ad breaks.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Feb 2015)

Off the bike here too at the moment ( recurrent quad muscle pain). It's been two weeks now, so I'm climbing the walls! Will have another go on Saturday and hopefully make it beyond the end of our street before the pain sets in.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (25 Feb 2015)

Seems there's quite a few of us off the bikes  really feeling for everybody as I sulk and look at bike pics.. Spent a week off already, suspected T7 compression fracture.  really hate back pain, doesn't go with road bikes that's for sure, get results of X-ray tomorrow morning


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Off the bike here too at the moment ( recurrent quad muscle pain). It's been two weeks now, so I'm climbing the walls! Will have another go on Saturday and hopefully make it beyond the end of our street before the pain sets in.


Are you seeing a physio or sports masseur? If it is recurrent, I would think it's worthwhile unless there's a specific medical reason?


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> Seems there's quite a few of us off the bikes  really feeling for everybody as I sulk and look at bike pics.. Spent a week off already, suspected T7 compression fracture.  really hate back pain, doesn't go with road bikes that's for sure, get results of X-ray tomorrow morning


It's going to be 12 deg here this afternoon...spring!  I do at least have work to distract me from daytime TV!  

If any interest in more exotic cuisine and sunny far flung places, I can recommend Rick Stein's Far Eastern Odyssey on Good Food channel, the chap in Sri Lanka is quite interesting too and the Japanese bloke. At least those are new, there's only so many times I can watch the same episodes of Masterchef and GBBO!

What did you do? Bike accident?


----------



## raleighnut (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> A pound for 20! 240 tetley for £4. I'd be broke on your stuff given how much tea I can drink during a day at home!


Twinings are more than twice that and they are not as nice.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Don't you lot own PVRs? I always have at least 15-20 hours worth of films and documentaries recorded so I have something to watch. HUTH is much better watched as a recording because you can skip the actual bidding and the endless 'this is what we showed you earlier' clips. You can get the hour down to about 35 minutes and most films on Film4 by about 15 minutes per hour by skipping the ad breaks.


yep, but if I go downstairs I have to stay down there because I can't move the pillows and cushions I need back upstairs again... throwing them downstairs is easy.... 
and there is no bathroom downstairs .. there's over 100 hours of recorded stuff at least on the PVR... but no space in the bedroom for TV of any size...


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> yep, but if I go downstairs I have to stay down there because I can't move the pillows and cushions I need back upstairs again... throwing them downstairs is easy....
> and there is no bathroom downstairs .. there's over 100 hours of recorded stuff at least on the PVR... but no space in the bedroom for TV of any size...


Player apps on the tablet then! (Though I gave up on the ITVPlayer app last night after Google Play crashed my tablet so badly that I had to go online on my laptop to find out how to restart it. The usual press and hold the power button did not work, but press and hold power and volume down DID.) I watched the Chris Froome documentary on the ITVPlayer website instead.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Twinings are more than twice that and they are not as nice.


Yes for the green rubbish


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Feb 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Player apps on the tablet then! (Though I gave up on the ITVPlayer app last night after Google Play crashed my tablet so badly that I had to go online on my laptop to find out how to restart it. The usual press and hold the power button did not work, but press and hold power and volume down DID.) I watched the Chris Froome documentary on the ITVPlayer website instead.


yep - I also have getiplayer installed on my laptop which allows you to download things from the iplayer website using a command line interface, but the great thing is that there is no expiry date, so you dpn't have the issue of it disappearing once it is has expired. its pretty easy to use once you read the instructions, though you can't always download things which is a shame but most things you can


----------



## Glow worm (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Are you seeing a physio or sports masseur? If it is recurrent, I would think it's worthwhile unless there's a specific medical reason?



Thanks- I think I should give that a go. Been down the medical route to no avail after 2 biopsies, and no end of tests over 15 years or so. 

It does seem to be a cyclist specific thing as the quads are so important. It kicks in when I walk too especially down stairs / hill. It's like a cramp but isn't and is like a knife in the leg. I get it every few months. Poor old mrs G has to put up with me moping about the place which I'm sure others can relate to ! 
GWS all.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Definitely see a sports physio or sports physician if not tried that route. Stretching and foam rolling may help. Have you ever torn the muscle? Scar tissue? Although presume you've had scans to review.


----------



## Glow worm (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Definitely see a sports physio or sports physician if not tried that route. Stretching and foam rolling may help. Have you ever torn the muscle? Scar tissue? Although presume you've had scans to review.



Sports physio sounds like a good call. It needs to be someone very familiar with cycling injuries as this condition seems so rare and so specific to cyclists, it's unlikely anyone else would have heard about it. In fact, the only place I have ever seen reference to it anywhere in all these years is on this thread where my exact symptoms are describe to a tee. It was a relief finding that last week, though no real remedies suggested apart from time and some quad stretches. 
The muscle isn't torn, but probably scarred through overuse and a few days off seems to set it off. No break and the scar tissue doesn't get a chance to form. Ride every day and I should be OK.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Do you have a top end LBS locally with physios on staff? Otherwise take a trip to the big smoke where a few specialist physios reside...in fact there are loads!!

http://www.pelotonphysiotherapy.co.uk/
http://www.cadenceperformance.com/sports-physiotherapy/
http://cyclephysio.co.uk/
http://www.physioextra.co.uk/physio-services/cycling-physio/


----------



## Glow worm (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Do you have a top end LBS locally with physios on staff? Otherwise take a trip to the big smoke where a few specialist physios reside...in fact there are loads!!
> 
> http://www.pelotonphysiotherapy.co.uk/
> http://www.cadenceperformance.com/sports-physiotherapy/
> ...



Great stuff - thanks. Will look into that, I hadn't thought of the LBS route. There's a few in cambridge I can try too.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Great stuff - thanks. Will look into that, I hadn't thought of the LBS route. There's a few in cambridge I can try too.


They can probably recommend someone even if no one on staff. I just got those links mostly by googling cycling physiotherapy


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

How about contacting this chap?

http://www.thesportsinjuryclinic.org/rob-lang-newmarket-clinic/

Or this floppy haired youngster seems to be cycling focused

http://www.betternowhealthcare.co.uk/physiotherapy-cambridge


----------



## young Ed (25 Feb 2015)

feeling shoot here, thrown up a bit and various headaches and a constant bunged up nose 

considered going for a spin on some local roads but then it just got worse 


and i'm half toying with the idea of training up to and doing C2C in a day by my self, need to get the miles and training in for that one!
Cheers Ed


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Blimey they're getting younger like Police! The Newmarket fellow is close to where I live so I'll give that a go I think- cheers.


And politicians, and doctors! 

Call and see if he has cycling expertise, if not can he recommend someone. No point paying if not the right person for a very specific issue


----------



## Glow worm (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> How about contacting this chap?
> 
> http://www.thesportsinjuryclinic.org/rob-lang-newmarket-clinic/
> 
> ...



Blimey they're getting younger like Police! The Newmarket fellow is close to where I live so I'll give that a go I think- cheers.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Glow worm said:


> Blimey they're getting younger like Police! The Newmarket fellow is close to where I live so I'll give that a go I think- cheers.


How on earth is the post where I quote you above the post I'm quoting?!


----------



## Glow worm (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> How on earth is the post where I quote you above the post I'm quoting?!



I think that was my fault as I was trying to edit a post and accidentally deleted it! I'll get the hang of this internet business one day.
Anyway- Off to the physio next week so hopefuly will make some progress.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> It's going to be 12 deg here this afternoon...spring!  I do at least have work to distract me from daytime TV!
> 
> If any interest in more exotic cuisine and sunny far flung places, I can recommend Rick Stein's Far Eastern Odyssey on Good Food channel, the chap in Sri Lanka is quite interesting too and the Japanese bloke. At least those are new, there's only so many times I can watch the same episodes of Masterchef and GBBO!
> 
> What did you do? Bike accident?



Oh gosh I've already had enough of day time tv!! With a basic virgin package all the good channels are not available  

I have a feeling it was a lump in the path I ran over about a month ago on my way to Tesco, big hump where a tree root in the cycle path in the dark, was doing about 15mph and didn't see it when I didn't have my super duper bright light... Was a bit sore at first but wore off and got back on with things as normal then jolt the other day set it all off to agonising pain so think it agrivated it and been hell since.  actually can't wait for the diagnosis tomorrow so I can start the repair/recovery process and get back on the bike again!


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2015)

Oh dear, time to slow down a bit in poor light...with the benefit of hindsight

GWS


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (25 Feb 2015)

vickster said:


> Oh dear, time to slow down a bit in poor light...with the benefit of hindsight
> 
> GWS


Was the last time I did a night ride without my newish cree light... With 5000 lumens to light my way it's spot the bumps 20yards away! Haha (when back on track) and ta muchly and you too


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Feb 2015)

I've been off the bike since last Wednesday when I spent an "interesting" afternoon & evening at the GP & in hospital having my nether regions sensitively examined. The GP seemed to think I might have needed an emergency operation but thankfully not.

A few days of antibiotics and a couple of days on ibuprofen too, and I am feeling fine now so hoping to ride to work tomorrow at long last.

I will ride for a mile or so this evening & see how I get on, first, though.

Hope everyone else is feeling better soon.


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

I saw the surgeon today, seemed happy with my knee. Although he thinks I am mad for wanting to cycle 100 miles with some hilly bit thrown in, he is ok with me getting back on the bike in a few weeks. He reckons knee should feel better in 5-6 weeks 

I'm taking the advice I gave to @Glow worm upthread and am going to use my remaining post op physio sessions to see a cycling specific physio. Surgeon thinks this is a very good idea, with worn kneecaps, I need to reduce knee flexion as much as possible...hope I don't need a new bike to achieve this 

I've also made an appointment to see a hand specialist about the tendonitis in my wrist - as I said to the knee chap, it's quite important to be able to brake comfortably!


----------



## vickster (26 Feb 2015)

And GWS @Arjimlad !


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (27 Feb 2015)

Fingers crossed the physio does the trick @vickster!
My verdict is back and thankfully no fractures just muscular so a couple of weeks of physio and I could be back on the saddle!


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2015)

Well...I've just seen the specialist about my sore hand...which may not be wrist tendonitis after all...but an ulnar nerve entrapment...so I need to have an MRI and Nerve Conduction Studies to confirm (Bupa will love me even more  ) . A slightly odd presentation apparently (well it would be wouldn't it  ) but no marked motor issues as yet (apart from a slight weak pinky finger...better get down the gym lol )

Hopefully, easily resolved with some physio or it doesn't bode well for getting back on the bike...clucking bell


----------



## raleighnut (4 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Well...I've just seen the specialist about my sore hand...which may not be wrist tendonitis after all...but an ulnar nerve entrapment...so I need to have an MRI and Nerve Conduction Studies to confirm (Bupa will love me even more  ) . A slightly odd presentation apparently (well it would be wouldn't it  ) but no marked motor issues as yet (apart from a slight weak pinky finger...better get down the gym lol )
> 
> Hopefully, easily resolved with some physio or it doesn't bode well for getting back on the bike...clucking bell


 Hope some physio helps.


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2015)

raleighnut said:


> Hope some physio helps.


I need to get the tests done and the diagnosis confirmed before anything unfortunately


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Well...I've just seen the specialist about my sore hand...which may not be wrist tendonitis after all...but an ulnar nerve entrapment...so I need to have an MRI and Nerve Conduction Studies to confirm (Bupa will love me even more  ) . A slightly odd presentation apparently (well it would be wouldn't it  ) but no marked motor issues as yet (apart from a slight weak pinky finger...better get down the gym lol )
> 
> Hopefully, easily resolved with some physio or it doesn't bode well for getting back on the bike...clucking bell


if it is the ulnar nerve entrapment be prepare for the nerve conduction studies to be inconclusive. Mine were, yet I had lost most of the use of the little finger and some of the middle finger and it took an operation (successful) to release the nerve. I have some permanent loss of feeling and use in it more than the other finger, but you soon learn to live with it or find ways around the problem (like cyclocross levers for braking and kitchen aids for bottle openers and can openers...) even typing isn't too much of an issue if you touch type because I can still see what my finger has pressed rather than fully feeling what it has pressed if that makes sense.

Best wishes either way.


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2015)

I'd be quite happy to be free of the pain when I pick up pillows or dry my hands! Bizarre

I do seem to have limited motor effects, hopefully we've caught it early. I see the specialist again in a fortnight

I don't touch type, I really only use that finger when doing CTRL +V/C ! It's my left arm and I'm right handed. It's also the same arm that had the tennis elbow repair, don't know if there's a link, that forearm has never been as strong

I really can't be having more surgery, or I might as well chuck in my job (and take the other one I was offered) !


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> I'd be quite happy to be free of the pain when I pick up pillows or dry my hands! Bizarre


hopefully they will achieve this for you without surgery. sadly I did need it, but it was worth it. All the issues I had with that arm were ulnar nerve related so I know rather too much about it and it being trapped. Mine still spasms now... one of the best things for helping the pain I have found is to open the hand up and use my right forearm to pull the little finger and thumb back together in line whilst they are spread out as wide as possible - hard to describe... having just done it, I find that my little finger is straight on the left hand, but actually over the right little finger which hooks around it and that the thumb is against the forearm... then press down with the right arm... it relieves it wonderfully and I can feel the hand cool down and often blood return to it as well.... works wonders for me!

I hope they can help you, I really do.


----------



## Tojo (4 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Well...I've just seen the specialist about my sore hand...which may not be wrist tendonitis after all...but an ulnar nerve entrapment...so I need to have an MRI and Nerve Conduction Studies to confirm (Bupa will love me even more  ) . A slightly odd presentation apparently (well it would be wouldn't it  ) but no marked motor issues as yet (apart from a slight weak pinky finger...better get down the gym lol )
> 
> Hopefully, easily resolved with some physio or it doesn't bode well for getting back on the bike...clucking bell




I had the same after an accident, my nerve conductivity was conclusive the damage was severe and they got me in for ulnar nerve decompression surgery that was about 15 months ago unfortunately I'm back to my Doc's next week to get referred back to the Hospital as its getting bad again, I don't want to scare you but you maybe ok as mine was left too long before they did anything about it, it was nearly 3 years after the accident that they diagnosed it as an ulnar nerve compression even though I'd seen about it before with what they later said were classic symptoms.


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2015)

You're all scaring me a bit now


----------



## Tojo (4 Mar 2015)

I'm ok on the road bike but if I'm on the MTB and get on a sustained bumpy section I get pain all the way up my forearm from little and ring finger up to my elbow, like I said though in my case the damage has been done because the nerve was trapped for so long before they got round to doing the surgery to relieve the pressure.....


----------



## vickster (4 Mar 2015)

Hopefully, as its only been a few months, surgery won't be needed (although it's not getting any better)

I have brake levers on 3 bikes, only the carbon is brifter only


----------



## Tojo (4 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Hopefully, as its only been a few months, surgery won't be needed (although it's not getting any better)
> 
> I have brake levers on 3 bikes, only the carbon is brifter only





It'll be ok, Mine is really quite bad and I can use my brakes on my bikes ok my little finger on my left hand is pretty useless but my thumb and the next two fingers have plenty of strength in them for braking......


----------



## Markymark (5 Mar 2015)

Well, first proper ride since coming off in October (bar the odd quick ride to the shops). 10 mile commute in.

Felt good but lost loads of fitness and am exhausted. Hopefully won't take long to get back to match fitness.


----------



## vickster (5 Mar 2015)

Both the MRI and Nerve Conduction studies are tomorrow, nice and swift and saves me time going back and forth to the hospital


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2015)

Well apparently my nerves are perfect and tne doctor suspects tendon...so we will need to see what the MRI shows

However, I didn't have the MRI as the hospital instructed me to go to the wrong building where I waited an hour. Once this was realised I had of course missed my slot in tne right building. So now it's next Saturday and will no doubt take a good 90 minutes out of my day (knee, hand and weather permitting I might cycle there) . 
Annoyed is not the word as I'd taken a half day holiday even though I had work to do


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Well apparently my nerves are perfect and tne doctor suspects tendon...so we will need to see what the MRI shows


don't worry that it does not show as being the nerves. mine were tested as fine and it did turn out to be the nerves... I ended up have several nerve segments removed which was just about the best thing that happened for pain relief! Best wishes. SNSSO


----------



## vickster (6 Mar 2015)

My hand and wrist are puffy so tendonitis would also fit, hopefully the MRI will reveal all

I've just got a bike out of the Asgard for tomorrow ...


----------



## vickster (7 Mar 2015)

Well I'm not going to have Sir Dave chasing me but...

https://app.strava.com/activities/264164381 

https://app.strava.com/activities/264212061 ( the traffic was atrocious from start to finish)


----------



## vickster (10 Mar 2015)

Today's ride, 8.1 miles at blistering pace (not)...but it did seem to be mostly uphill (for round 'ere) over some utterly awful surfaces (especially an unadopted road, more pothole and speed hump than tarmac)

https://www.strava.com/activities/266031346/segments/6229732606

Everything is sore, apart from my operated knee...go figure!


----------



## vickster (12 Mar 2015)

Well it transpires I have ridiculously tight calves, abnormally so...this is going to be a long haul 

Good thing, I can ride my bike a bit, 30 mins at a time (so I guess 6-7 miles)


----------



## Arjimlad (12 Mar 2015)

I recall that some stretching exercises are generally recommended for cyclists. I have seen plenty of old men who have done a lot of cycling with bow legs. Glad you can still ride a bit !


----------



## vickster (18 Mar 2015)

Saw the hand lady. Apparently the main branches of the nerves and the tendons are ok. However there is some squashing of one of the minor sensory nerves, in the hand. However, any surgery to fix would be very invasive, lots of digging around to get at the nerve to free it, long recovery and a 10 cm wiggly incision. No thanks, never has surgery sounded so unappealing, advised not to go there unless it gets worse (numbness, motor function)!! Also, says there is a tiny bit of damage to one of the bones on one of the MRI slices, must have whacked at some point (probably falling off a bike), apparently where the nerves run. I’ve had a local anaesthetic / steroid injection to try to help the inflammation. Heel of hand is numb, quite odd! Tendons all ok on MRI, so that’s something! Fingers crossed the injection does the trick.

Next up to sort out my bo**ocked legs and my worsening right shoulder  I'm now struggling to wash my hair comfortably as well as do up my bra. Saw practice nurse (I had booked for another issue), asked about shoulder but no musculoskeletal knowledge, however I'm having full blood tests next week - inflammatory markers plus the usual cholesterol, blood glucose (as I'm over 40 and it's been a while, probably a practice tick box target  ) I'm sure my blood is ok, especially as the hand is nerve not tendon, I'm essentially just a wreck

I see the cycling physio again on Monday. The specialist also said to pay a lot of attention to cycling position and stress on hands, nerve issues common in cyclists. Another thing to review when we look at bike positioning

Not that I've cycled outside since I did about 6 miles on Saturday


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Mar 2015)

Re the hand. That is good news. 

I've had lots of surgery on the wrist and hand including a dead bone removed and nerves severed and others released. Last time I had reduced sensation in my fingers (half of middle, then all of the other two affected by the ulnar nerve) it took over 6 months for sensation to sort itself out naturally. But, it did come back with time, massage and a little physio at home myself - grip was reduced as well so putty balls and finger strengtheners came into use. Sensation had been severely reduced to the point of no feeling in the little finger as a result of 2 weeks touring on a badly setup mountain bike (hence the custom builds for our aborted world tour).

Best of luck with the rest of the body!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (19 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> Fingers crossed the injection does the trick.


Have you checked crossing fingers is safe? :-)

Hope this all works out for you, I'm really looking forward to hearing some 'I went out on my bike today' posts.


----------



## axwj29 (19 Mar 2015)

Vickster, I've only just seen this about your hand.

About 13 years ago I had suspected carpel tunnel syndrome, very typical symptoms and severe. The doctor referred me for nerve tests, but in the mean time I has acupuncture. By the time i had the nerve tests, the symptoms were loads better and I wasn't diagnosed with CPS. Acupuncture might help? I got it free on the NHS.

My hands and wrists are far from perfect, grip is pretty weak, I still get pain and inflammation at times, plus occasional numbness/pins and needles. But usually they're fine. If I find I'm waking up with pins and needles I mention it to my chiropractor and she will loosen things up from the neck down, which always helps.

I am finding I struggle a little reaching brakes and changing gear with my left hand (as in it feels uncomfortable) but am hoping that my hand will get used to that.

Not sure if this is at all useful, just some things that helped me.


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2015)

Thanks for the advice

I've had acupuncture already via physio (privately), didn't help (which unfortunately has been my general experience on various hurty bits, only the Western direct type, rather than the Oriental variant)

I've not noticed it cycling, but then I've cycled very little recently!

Hand is rather ouchy and a bit swollen from the steroid, hopefully that'll get better as it disturbed my sleep last night (knees helpfully joined the party too)! If things don't improve, I might seek help from a specialist hand physio.

The surgery did sound extraordinarily unappeaing and the surgeon advised against, said she wouldn't do it unless things get worse (which was good of her given it would be done privately)!


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Have you checked crossing fingers is safe? :-)
> 
> Hope this all works out for you, I'm really looking forward to hearing some 'I went out on my bike today' posts.



Hopefully Sunday for coffee and cake ... @jefmcg


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2015)

26 fairly leisurely miles on the flatbar today. Legs not too bad but hand rather sore to lean on around the injection site despite padded gloves


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)

vickster said:


> 26 fairly leisurely miles on the flatbar today. Legs not too bad but hand rather sore around the injection site


Well done. I hope you had the same glorious sunshine as I was out in. 
Out In!!?? 
You know what I mean.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2015)

Yep sunny, with little wind. Coll to start, then warmer, then cooler...a very pootly run involving coffee, cake, shopping


----------



## vickster (3 Jun 2015)

Gah the hand pain has come back, 2 months after the steroid jab, coinciding I guess with quite a big increase in cycling

The physio I'm seeing for my shoulder suggested I see the hand therapist which I did today. Weakness in left hand, full movement in hand (albeit with some pain in palm and outside of wrist), she thinks it could also be down to ulnar nerve irritation in the elbow (the same side that was operated on a couple of years ago for tennis elbow) . So I'm to think about what I do with my elbow and hand, got a few exercises (more, I spend my life doing bloody physio) and another appointment in 3 weeks. I've also got bursitis in the elbow after falling off the bike a month or so ago and whacking it on the pavement so at least I'm not resting on it because it hurts! 

Pretty pissed off with all these ails right now, so I went out and battered 17.5 miles on the bike at 15.4mph average  bollocks to it all I say (probably not the right attitude  )

Rant over


----------



## Tojo (4 Jun 2015)

vickster said:


> Gah the hand pain has come back, 2 months after the steroid jab, coinciding I guess with quite a big increase in cycling
> 
> The physio I'm seeing for my shoulder suggested I see the hand therapist which I did today. Weakness in left hand, full movement in hand (albeit with some pain in palm and outside of wrist), she thinks it could also be down to ulnar nerve irritation in the elbow (the same side that was operated on a couple of years ago for tennis elbow) . So I'm to think about what I do with my elbow and hand, got a few exercises (more, I spend my life doing bloody physio) and another appointment in 3 weeks. I've also got bursitis in the elbow after falling off the bike a month or so ago and whacking it on the pavement so at least I'm not resting on it because it hurts!
> 
> ...





I'm in the same situation, I had an ulnar nerve decompression operation about two years ago which was two and a half years after the injury, needless to say because the diagnosis was delayed, now, I am on this coming Monday having another conduction test which the surgeon has already said to me will probably show the same result, great... after all that I still have the same symptoms which you mention, but also major muscle depletion in my left arm because of the nerve basically not talking/connecting with my wrist, by the way when I went for the first nerve conduction test the prof said no amount of physiology would help...Sorry

Don't let them palm you off and leave it too late as in my case, badger them and get it sorted sooner rather than later...


----------



## vickster (4 Jun 2015)

Sorry to hear that. I've seen a specialist but the surgery to the wrist and hand and resulting scar sounded awful and to be avoided at all costs. I shall continue with physio for now  The guy I'm seeing for the shoulder, is the same surgeon who fixed the tennis elbow so if there's no improvement and the elbow is felt to be the culprit, I'll speak to him I guess
It's nerve irritation rather than gross compression right now so hopefully with a close eye and physio it'll not get worse and hopefully get better


----------

